# English butcher in Tavira closes



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

Carnedale, the English butcher in Tavira has had to close.
When staff went in on Monday they found that the commercial walk-in fridge had failed and all the contents had spoiled (over 100kgs of meats!).
To repair the fridge will cost over €1000 and is not economically viable.
Their famous handmade sausages and pies will still be available but will have to be per-ordered on 919915815


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Sounds "Fishy" to me upon reflection.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Personally i'd never order pies etc from a company that recently had a load of spoiled meat - you never know
When our freezer packed up a few years ago , we made all of the theoretically spoiled food into pies etc - most of it tasted fine, but i must admit we gave some of it to the dogs


----------

